# when did your chunker start thinning out?



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

Those of you who had chunky babies, when did they start thinning out so stuff would fit better?

My dd has been 20 pounds since 5 months old. she is 7 months now and still about 20 pounds, but hasn't thinned out at all. She also started crawling at 5 months old too and is very active.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

7 months and we're just thinning out now. (Starting)


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine is 8 and he started to thin out at 5- years that is!!
I never had a skinny baby!!


----------



## Anno (Feb 18, 2005)

I think DS was off the charts until about 13 mos - such a little fatty ! Now he is slim.


----------



## Mrs.Oz (Mar 20, 2008)

Around 8 months I noticed his thighs slimming a bit. Clothes I bought at four months for girth still fit him, but I no longer have to roll up the legs or arms.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

25 mos or so. DS plateaued at about 33/34lbs. The fat rolls from his (very strong) legs are finally disappearing.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Not until after 18 or 20 months or so. And he was walking at 8 months.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi mama,
DD stopped getting chunkier when she started crawling, and then got skinny when she started walking.


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

DS started slimming down at about 11 months. He started walking around 10 months.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
Those of you who had chunky babies, when did they start thinning out so stuff would fit better?

.









Around 4 years old.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Around 13 months right before he started walking in fact now we are back in ME Sandies small. He has thinned out they fit again. We have gone down a cover size. Clothes that he outgrew fit again too.


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine thinned out at 1 year when she started walking!


----------

